# Typical discount rate at Grand Seiko AD?



## mleok

I've been considering getting a luxury HAQ, and the newly released Grand Seiko SBGN011 GMT has piqued my interest. Seiya's price on the SBGN011 is about 20% off the US MSRP, and I was wondering how that compares to the typical discount I might expect to find on Grand Seiko at an AD in the United States?

I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger on the watch yet, as I would prefer to see it in the metal, so I don't really want to enter into an in depth price negotiation with an AD to see how low they would be willing to go.


----------



## journeyforce

I was offered the black version of that watch (SBGN013) for $2800 (included shipping and tax) from my local Grand Seiko AD Little Treasury in Maryland (a WUS Sponsor)

You might get a slightly better deal from them as you are out of state and would not pay tax.

You could contact Topper to see. I found them easy to work with

The SBGN011 and 013 are attractive looking watches.


----------



## lookitzduncs

I'm gonna follow this thread cause I was wondering what kind of discounts people got on GS too. Read anywhere from 10-20% to none at all from previous posts. I hear most get 10-20% on their unlimited models and less than that for limited editions.

I'm looking into the SBGA211 snowflake but haven't heard much myself 😕


----------



## journeyforce

lookitzduncs said:


> I'm gonna follow this thread cause I was wondering what kind of discounts people got on GS too. Read anywhere from 10-20% to none at all from previous posts. I hear most get 10-20% on their unlimited models and less than that for limited editions.
> 
> I'm looking into the SBGA211 snowflake but haven't heard much myself &#55357;&#56853;


You could always inquire at the Grand Seiko ADs. This is a buyers market right now and the discounts on watches should be the best that you will see. I got a SBGV239 (MSRP of $3100) for $2700 out the door due to both the Virus and it being replaced by a new model


----------



## GMT-man

Not in the US, but I got 15% off from both of my GS GMTs (spring drive and 9F). I think it depends on the model, limited editions might be different.


----------



## Domo

20% off is what I got from a Japanese AD for my SBGA075 which was a regular production model, but my SBGJ005 came from a USA AD and the discount was less, but it was a struggle to order that watch in the first place.

Are you sure you wouldn't rather the SBGN009? It's a real looker and manages to be both a bit fun but still well balanced with a good choice of colour.


----------



## sticky

It depend whereabouts in the world you are. Since you’re based over the Pond I’d start at 20% and take it from there. I managed 10% on my Breitling but got a whopping 3% off my Daytona (you have to remember I’m in the UK so ADs and discount don’t mix well)


----------



## mleok

Domo said:


> Are you sure you wouldn't rather the SBGN009? It's a real looker and manages to be both a bit fun but still well balanced with a good choice of colour.
> 
> View attachment 15108407


If it was a deep blue sunbust dial, I would get that instead, but the dial tessellated with the phallic looking quartz symbol doesn't really appeal to me. But, I suspect I need to see both of them in the metal, side by side.


----------



## Dan GSR

not really, still see cocks in person


----------



## mleok

Dan GSR said:


> not really, still see cocks in person


Haha, good to know. I prefer the light dial with blued GMT hand anyway.


----------



## CFK-OB

I got 23% off my high-beat diver. I think I could have pushed for a small bit more as well, but I was happy with that.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

mleok said:


> If it was a deep blue sunbust dial, I would get that instead, but the dial tessellated with the phallic looking quartz symbol doesn't really appeal to me. But, I suspect I need to see both of them in the metal, side by side.


Haha, yes, but the cool thing is that the dial can appear nearly black in normal conditions and has a cool sunburst effect depending on the light. The quartz symbol comes out very nicely on pictures but it's hard to see with your eyes at all most of the time....


----------



## journeyforce

Ah the SBGN009 (aka the Grand Seiko Cock & Balls Edition)

This was my first GS GMT. It was a great watch. You actually dont see the symbols on the dial under most light. I could never get a good pic of them.

I never had an issue with the C&B on the dial. Plus the watch took proper straps as it was 20mm (not that 19mm or 21mm rubbish)

There is also the SBGN007 with the green dial if you can find one.


----------



## ArcticCoastie

I received a 10% discount on my SBGH267, and have been offered between 15% and 22% on various regular-production GS (didn't ultimately purchase those). However, I've also purchased about $18000 worth of inventory from my AD in the past 3 years, which may influence the discounting decisions. It's all about relationships


----------



## ArcticCoastie

ArcticCoastie said:


> I received a 10% discount on my SBGH267, and have been offered between 15% and 22% on various regular-production GS (didn't ultimately purchase those). However, I've also purchased about $18000 worth of inventory from my AD in the past 3 years, which may influence the discounting decisions. It's all about relationships


I should also add that generally, the higher the MSRP, the higher the discount I was offered; i.e. the 22% was on the SBGE248


----------



## murokello

Dan GSR said:


> not really, still see cocks in person


 Everybody loves cocks.


----------



## sticky

Dan GSR said:


> not really, still see cocks in person


Thanks for that Dan. I was just thinking that it was a nice pattern then you and Mleok came along and now I can't see anything else when I look at the dial.


----------



## mleok

sticky said:


> Thanks for that Dan. I was just thinking that it was a nice pattern then you and Mleok came along and now I can't see anything else when I look at the dial.


Haha, did anyone tell you about the phallic symbol on the Omega Speedmaster Pro...


----------



## watchbuff10

Both of my Grand Seikos are Limited Edition 9F quartz models. I did not get any discounts. I suspect because US ADs don't need to discount these. But they did provide really nice leather travel cases. Pretty cool. 

I have seen some better starting prices form JP but then you may have VAT charges which can be substantial.


----------



## s0ysauce45

I got about 14% off my Snowflake about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## SJACKAL

Didnt get any discount buying from Japan


----------



## FubarCle

That is an awful lot of cash for a cock watch.


----------



## koolpep

FubarCle said:


> That is an awful lot of cash for a cock watch.


You get quite a lot of cock for your money though. Unlike the Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## cody.rioux

Adding a data point here. I got about 20% on a snowflake as a new customer at an AD last week.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Anyone has experience getting a discount on the Four Seasons Spring SBGA413?


----------



## mleok

koolpep said:


> You get quite a lot of cock for your money though. Unlike the Speedmaster Pro.


Brings new meaning to the term "bang for your buck."


----------



## Sparrowhawk

mleok said:


> Brings new meaning to the term "bang for your buck."


... And it may grow on you.


----------



## journeyforce

Sparrowhawk said:


> ... And it may grow on you.


The design seems to have been a bit polarizing as took a bit of time to sell out. I guess it did not stroke the fancy of a lot of buyers?

On another note, I found the crown on my SBGN009 to be a little stiff when it came to pull it out to set the time or the date.


----------



## southswell

I was offered about 25% off on sbgm221 gmt last year in Tokyo Vic camera at ikebukuro station


----------



## neons

I was offered 10% off on the SBGV247 without even really trying. Had I pressed a bit further I think they'd've had a bit more room. Especially nowadays, I wouldn't settle for anything less than that


----------



## X-va

Was able to get 14% off the SBGA399, limited ed of 117. This was at an AD in Ginza (it was a Ginza limited ed). This was probably the last piece left in the whole run as it was released in Feb 2020, but we bought it in Dec 2020, apparently a prospective buyer had backed out. Goes to show that even 'hot'/limited ed pieces can be discounted, although I suspect prices are more negotiable in Japan.


----------



## Kasset1975

murokello said:


> Everybody loves cocks.


Is that a TV show?


----------



## SuperDadHK

mleok said:


> If it was a deep blue sunbust dial, I would get that instead, but the dial tessellated with the phallic looking quartz symbol doesn't really appeal to me. But, I suspect I need to see both of them in the metal, side by side.


late to the party but the C&B is really worth your second thought.
dial in the signature GS blue color, logo in gold to indicate it is a special piece. the color scheme is more versatile than the creamy dial in my opinion.
I had the same concern on the cocks like you before but in the end when I see it in person they are not that love or hate to me, I just see it as a special dial showing off Seiko's strong quartz history.


----------



## journeyforce

X-va said:


> Was able to get 14% off the SBGA399, limited ed of 117. This was at an AD in Ginza (it was a Ginza limited ed). This was probably the last piece left in the whole run as it was released in Feb 2020, but we bought it in Dec 2020, apparently a prospective buyer had backed out. Goes to show that even 'hot'/limited ed pieces can be discounted, although I suspect prices are more negotiable in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 15136675


Dang, that is an attractive watch.

I recently talked to my GS AD and he said almost every GS is negotiable at this time with the exception of the 18k solid gold limited edition SBGY002. That is a rare and limited piece.

Though my AD had 2 of them and I actually know the person that bought the first one






It is a nice looking watch


----------



## X-va

That SBGY is a stunner, but the price is real steep, I'm surprised it isn't negotiable, are there that many GS aficionados out there willing to pay 25k for it?


----------



## texwatch

20% discount sounds as good as you can get for a GS.


----------



## w8tch88

Im curious to know about discount on the four seasons spring as well.


----------



## mleok

X-va said:


> That SBGY is a stunner, but the price is real steep, I'm surprised it isn't negotiable, are there that many GS aficionados out there willing to pay 25k for it?


Indeed, while nice, the SBGY002 is probably one of the most overpriced Grand Seikos from the perspective of value proposition since it features the same movement as the stainless steel model, and not the Micro Artist Studio movement in the platinum models, so I'm surprised that is the one the AD has chosen not to negotiate the price on.


----------



## RolandS

X-va said:


> Was able to get 14% off the SBGA399, limited ed of 117. This was at an AD in Ginza (it was a Ginza limited ed). This was probably the last piece left in the whole run as it was released in Feb 2020, but we bought it in Dec 2020, apparently a prospective buyer had backed out. Goes to show that even 'hot'/limited ed pieces can be discounted, although I suspect prices are more negotiable in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 15136675


I think you mean 2019. I got mine in may during golden week with 10% discount. Keep the sun behind you and the watch will show its true colours!


----------



## Tomatoes11

You buying a Grand Seiko? Can 2020 get any weirder? Lol


----------



## Penfold36

Honestly, I was hoping for 25% off either a SBGA429 or SBGN003 (I know, two totally different watches). But it looks like that's a pipe dream. Maybe a few years ago, but not now. Is 20% realistic or do I need to seriously adjust my expectations?


----------



## themikey

Really depends on the model and the geography and where you purchase. At a GS boutique, expect no discount - they may give an extra year of warranty and some goodies, but expect no discount off MSRP
An AD, depending on the watch, especially if not a limited or a really hot model, can expect to get discount

In the US, the SBGA 413 (pink seasons edition) is not a limited, very difficult to get a discount, although possible up to 10% - VERY RARE i emphasize since these usually have a waiting list

Other asia markets limited editions can get even get 15% off MSRP, so range 10 - 20% depending on the model seems reasonable, although no discount for some markets on particular models


----------



## chatman

I got an 8% discount (sales tax) on my SBGH269 (limited edition of 900). That was lucky, and in retrospect I probably shouldn't have gotten any discount given the post-production demand on that piece. Predictably, I did not get discounts on my SBGA433 (Chinese limited edition of ~200) or my SBGA413 (regionally limited to U.S.). Each one of those pieces seems to be selling for at least the price I paid, or higher.


----------



## b-boy

chatman said:


> I got an 8% discount (sales tax) on my SBGH269 (limited edition of 900). That was lucky, and in retrospect I probably shouldn't have gotten any discount given the post-production demand on that piece. Predictably, I did not get discounts on my SBGA433 (Chinese limited edition of ~200) or my SBGA413 (regionally limited to U.S.). Each one of those pieces seems to be selling for at least the price I paid, or higher.


Congrats, do you have some pics of the 433?


----------



## John Price

I think a lot has to do with your relationship with the dealer too. We've been customers with our local dealer for many years having bought several watches from them (GS, AS, CyS, Oris…) and now get a nice discount on nearly anything we want to buy. There are some exceptions but we get treated nicely.


----------



## chatman

b-boy said:


> Congrats, do you have some pics of the 433?


I do! The dial is a very subtle blue, most often appearing as black or violet unless it is lit directly. I'm attaching a video I shot where I try to capture the look of the dial when lights strikes it at different angles, as well as a photo. I'm still working on how to do this stuff right, but it helps to have watches that give you a good challenge.















I've also included a pic and video of my SBGA413, which has the same pattern dial with a very different color treatment (and no gold details).


----------



## LMLC88

I got my SBGX261 with a 24% discount and overnight shipping included (Spanish AD).


----------

